# Evaluate my gangly 12 week old :)



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

She's beautifullllllllllllllllllll... and such a lovely topline and front and um.... OK, I know nothing about this, but she is a cutie


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

She is beautiful. Nice and square. Have your trimmed the fur on the end of her tail? Oh never mind, I just noticed she is standing on a pillow.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

When Vern says she's beautiful-you can take it to the bank!!! You really lucked out with this puppy-beautiful and good-doesn't get any better than that!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is beautiful : !! I don't know enough about it other than I know a good looking golden when I see it. She's at the age where all of the body parts grow at different rates, daily. It's an amzing thing to watch them go from a fuzzy little furball to a lovely golden adult in just a matter of months.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

forget all that crap...throw a duck.. see how that goes.. 
knowing im about to get hammered by the new moderator..


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

greg bell said:


> forget all that crap...throw a duck.. see how that goes..
> knowing im about to get hammered by the new moderator..


Goldens can carry a deke and look good doing it! 

I don't actually know what a Golden is supposed to be shaped like...but I know what I like. Those dark little ears are so cute.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

My evaluation would be that you have a very pretty little girl there!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

All that matters is that shes B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> forget all that crap...throw a duck.. see how that goes..
> knowing im about to get hammered by the new moderator..


:lol: Leave it to Greg......


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

You're just throwing it out there... and I'm no kinda judge but if you want me to play one... here goes...

You are showing her at a disadvantage... between standing on that pillow and being strung-up by that show lead, keeps her in an unnatural position. This makes her appear roach-back and front/rear angulation doesn't appear balanced. I could say this is because she is still such a young puppy and everything is growing at different rates but I really think she's much better than that and the problem is the unsteadiness caused by being on a pillow and then being forced to hold her head up high without having a firmly planted stance. She obviously not natural in that picture.

Coat looks like typical puppy fur and shade of color is what the judges like (taking into account the ears). Not much else can be inferred from that picture and angle and without being able to see her move or feel her bone structure under the puppy fat and fur. Really cute looking little girl though. Want to try some other angles?

Hey, I told you I'm not a judge... I'm only pretending to be one...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

greg bell said:


> forget all that crap...throw a duck.. see how that goes.. ..


Just make sure the duck is dead before you put it in the fridge...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

She is CUTE, but you should definitely also throw a duck and see what happens. And then when she's old enough she should do agility too


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh greg I agree hehe

And she's not on a pillow, but she is on a towel so she wouldn't slip bc she's on top of a crate  And it's folded, hiding some of her feet. 

I haven't trimmed her tail, bc she's a baby. I do her feet, though, as training/practice for her to get used to it. 

Oh her topline looks like hell, but IMO that's her age 

I have non baited pics, too! She wasn't strung up too much but it was the only way to bait her and have her not break hehe I love her!

She's not show bred btw


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's very common for youngsters to stand with their backs roached. Especially when pulling on a lead.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice looking golden. I agree if Vern rubber stamped a golden with the "B" word. That is as good as (please, forgive me here for the simple pun.) GOLD
in my book.

Yo Greg, guess who's golden has taken a keen interest in the birds in and around our cove from my deck and or dock? We have also noticed a large
number of Bald Eagles this winter. She hasn't noticed the Eagles at all.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mon, love the comments, will send more pics:


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

She's adorable! I'm not a show judge, by any means, but I know beautiful!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the two face shots. She is very cute.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I think she is beautiful too!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I LOVE her face  the rest are horrific- Courtney's not a pro yet at when to snap a pic. I'm sitting there saying "HELLO TAKE THE PIC, it's a puppy, she's not gonna hold this forever!!" and of course C can't hear me. We'll get it mastered eventually


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Mon, love the comments, will send more pics:


Just saw these pictures now...

Beautiful little girl. Very pleasing head and facial expressions. Very typical puppy body... you can see she is already starting on the 'long, lanky phase' of growth...
But I gotta ask ya, What's with the head fur and color in the third picture? Kinda looks like a different dog... sorta Goldenoodle-ish. Like she was just bathed and not fully dried yet... very unlike the other pictures.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

She's gorgeous! I'm not an expert on the show standard but I know what I like to see ... and she definitely fits my idea of a great looking golden.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She WAS bathed and not fully dried yet lol


----------

